# Ok enough of the cold...



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

It is too cold.....


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Cold is NOT a problem. Wind and gust is the one keeping me from going fishing.

Tomorrow (Mon) will not be a good day for fishing either -and this is my day off - DANG IT.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

It's gonna clear up in a coujple days!:fishing:


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

It's not even 9:00 p.m. and it's 16 degrees here. That's 16 farenhight. Gonna burn some firewood tonight!


----------



## delude (Jul 6, 2006)

U floridians dont know the first thing about being cold!!!!!!

try living in the UK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LOL


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Most of us are transplants from up North. We KNOW COLD, that's why we moved here!


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

delude said:


> U floridians dont know the first thing about being cold!!!!!!
> 
> try living in the UK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> LOL


Hey...I lived in the UK...trust me...it's not so much the cold...it's that dang *dampness* that goes right to your bones and won't let go!!!


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

delude said:


> U floridians dont know the first thing about being cold!!!!!!
> 
> try living in the UK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> LOL


before i moved to florida, i lived all my life in the himalaya's. the crest of mount everest is my living room, and i walked around with only shorts on!
what do you mean i can't take the cold.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

HellRhaY said:


> before i moved to florida, i lived all my life in the himalaya's. the crest of mount everest is my living room, and i walked around with only shorts on!
> what do you mean i can't take the cold.


And what was the fishin' like in the Himalayas? Lotsa "monk" fish...Huh? Sorry...couldn't resist!


----------



## fastrike115 (Jan 19, 2008)

Cold...... 16 would feel like a heat wave up here in the Frozen Tundra, it was like -10 this AM and a wind chill of like -25, I sure can't wait to get down by u guys and do some real fishing, driving on the ice with your truck can get real "hairy" at times, jumping cracks and all the good stuff that goes with ice fishing, sure can't cast 100 yrds out here now hope to be down in the suff in a few months


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

LOL... Its a brisk 58 degrees now... with a blistering 4 mph wind... brrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Ohh wait...... its 5 mph now.. out of the north to north east


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm up here in Michigan for a week and half and it's cold as hell. It's been 8 Farehiet out. Going back to Florida on Tuesday. Hope to get out and fish off a sunny beach again.


----------

